# Where do people get their 80L bells tubs??



## Ghillies (Aug 3, 2017)

Just trying to source 6-8 80L Bells tubs for a project.

I have sent some emails to a few companies that come up on google but just looking for more options... ideally in QLD as freight is a massive killer on those larger tubs!


----------



## lachlan177 (Aug 3, 2017)

If your looking for the taller ones, i know bunnings sell them


----------



## Ghillies (Aug 3, 2017)

No sorry after the under bed storage ones


----------

